# Luther Head for Brian Cook



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalFan21 posted this on the LA Forum. Pretty lopsided deal for the Lakers. I sure hope it happens. 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/lopez/4904423.html



> And the Los Angeles Lakers are contemplating a deal involving Head in exchange for power forward Brian Cook (6-9, 250 pounds).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

All we can get for one of our most tradable assets is Brian Cook?? 

Would it make our team better? possibly, since Cook can probably make up for Juwan's absense and is younger. But I'd be pretty upset losing Head....


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Only really remember him torching us once last year so all I know is Cook can shoot 3s. Is he any good defensively?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't like that deal for Luther. Cook has 3 years at 1.8 with a poison pill provision while Luther only has 2 years at 1 mil per year left.

I agree with Yao Mania, all we can get for Luther is Cook??? WTF!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If this happens Cook will probably average more ppg than Head next year. Double figure scorer if you give him 20 minutes easily for you guys. He's good at drawing charges but does nothing else defensively.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Poor rebounder as well. Baby soft. Cook never follows his shot. After launching the outside jumper, he's already running back down the court. He can be valuable in spot minutes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pick and pop player when given the shot. Piss poor defensively though.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Thans for the answers guys.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Poor rebounder as well. Baby soft. Cook never follows his shot. *After launching the outside jumper, he's already running back down the court.* He can be valuable in spot minutes.


Jeff Van Gundy would have absolutely loved him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think its a good deal for both teams.

The Rockets have a gaping hole at PF. They are set in every position IMO except for PF. While Cook may not be the complete answer to the PF problem, he would definitely add some depth and scoring punch. I mean, this guy can really score, he just isn't good at anything else. I think he'd be a good fit. Luther is expendable anyways, with Mike James in Houston.

Lakers desperately need guard play, especially if Kobe leaves. He's a great shooter and would probably fit well also. Cook didn't really get that many minutes and I think Ronny Turiaf has shown that he is a reliable player off the bench.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> All we can get for one of our most tradable assets is Brian Cook??


I thought the same thing.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Luther's stock took a hit after the play-offs. I think the other teams in the league know that he's expendable given how stacked our guard rotation is and given that Mike James can do anything Luther Head can do, but better.

That said, I see no need for Cook if we have Novak. Cook as an unbelievably quick release and is probably one of the top spot up shooting PFs in the league... along with Novak. I wouldnt Cook for Head... (sorry too easy)

I think we wait on Bonzi's status before we move any of our guards. If Bonzi ditches the Rockets, all of a sudden Kirk Snyder and Shane Battier's become harder to part with. If Bonzi stays, we can put together a decent package for a PF.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Luther's stock took a hit after the play-offs. I think the other teams in the league know that he's expendable given how stacked our guard rotation is and given that Mike James can do anything Luther Head can do, but better.
> 
> That said, I see no need for Cook if we have Novak. Cook as an unbelievably quick release and is probably one of the top spot up shooting PFs in the league... along with Novak. I wouldnt Cook for Head... (sorry too easy)
> 
> I think we wait on Bonzi's status before we move any of our guards. If Bonzi ditches the Rockets, all of a sudden Kirk Snyder and Shane Battier's become harder to part with. If Bonzi stays, we can put together a decent package for a PF.


When did the Rockets get Mike James back?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> When did the Rockets get Mike James back?


Juwan Howard for Mike James and Justin Reed, last week.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Head is just the small SG version of Brian Cook. They shoot 3's and don't do much else. I think we need a PF more now so this is good.


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

Uhh.. Cook our answer for PF??!! Hes a friggin SG in a PF's body. I oppose this trade.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Head is just the small SG version of Brian Cook. They shoot 3's and don't do much else. I think we need a PF more now so this is good.


It sounded good when I first read it, but the more I think about it, I don't like it if we can get a better deal for a legit starter you know? Besides, we do have NOVAK? Just got Justin Reed, might get that "Clipper" they're probably gonna resign HAYES, I'd look for a 'better deal' first before I did this one.
I'd still try to get *NOCIONI, JARED JEFFRIES*, CHRIS WILCOX, *SHELDON WILLIAMS*, HILTON ARMSTRONG, CEDRIC SIMMONS:clap2: 

Besides I wanna see Novak and Hayes get some mins to shine now that Jeff is gone, out on the fastbreak.:clap:

Has anyone thought about these guys:
DARIUS MILES depending on his deal
KENNY THOMAS/ SHARIF-A-RAHIM depending on his deal
JEFF FOSTER


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

That's a stupid trade for Head, Cook is a scrub.

If I were to try and solve the PF situation here's what I would do, not really the best of ideas but I think it fills the needs.

Send 

Luther Head, Bobby Sura and 1st rd #26 pick

to Seattle for

Chris Wilcox and 2nd rd #31st pick

then with the 31st pick simply draft Sean Williams I would not draft that guy with 1st round pick because it is simply to risky to give a headcase a garuanteed contract but as a second rounder he's only got 2 years then he could be cut if it doesn't work out, or if it does work out he could then be extended.

Yao/Mutombo
Wilcox/Williams/Hayes
Battier/Wells/Novak
McGrady/Synder
Alston/James


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

(1) Bob Sura, Vassilis Spanoulis, JL III for Dan Gadzuric 

- Mo Williams, Charlie Bell and Earl Boykins are all free agents

(2) Shane Battier & No. 26 for LaMarcus Aldridge 

- ZBo, Greg Oden, Przybilla, and LaFrents all load up the post while Miles, Outlaw and Webster are the only options at SF.

(3) MLE for Morris Peterson, Chuck Hayes

- Peterson has established chemistry with Alston, Mike James and McGrady.





PG: Rafer Alston | Mike James | Luther Head 
SG: Bonzi Wells | Morris Peterson | Kirk Snyder
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge | Chuck Hayes | Justin Reed
CN: Yao Ming | Dan Gaduric


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> (1) Bob Sura, Vassilis Spanoulis, JL III for Dan Gadzuric
> 
> - Mo Williams, Charlie Bell and Earl Boykins are all free agents
> 
> ...


TWO THUMBS WAAAAAAAAAAAAY UP!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Juwan Howard for Mike James and Justin Reed, last week.


Wow missed that. This trade wouldn't be that bad for Houston then.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Samael said:


> That's a stupid trade for Head, Cook is a scrub.
> 
> If I were to try and solve the PF situation here's what I would do, not really the best of ideas but I think it fills the needs.
> 
> ...


I would do that trade, but would Seattle do it?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:


Is it Battier and #26 for Aldridge?

PG: Jarrett Jack | Sergio Rodriguez | Dan Dikau
SG: Brandon Roy | Martell Webster | Fred Jones
SF: Shane Battier | Darius Miles 
PF: Zach Randolph | Travis Outlaw | Raef LaFrentz
CN: Greg Oden | Joel Przybilla

Thats a pretty beast team... if they take it one step further and trade Sergio Rodriguez, Martell Webster and Darius Miles for Jason Terry and Devean George (a bit of a reach but doable with all the picks POR holds), they can contend for a championship.

PG: Jason Terry | Jarrett Jack | Dan Dikau
SG: Brandon Roy | Fred Jones 
SF: Shane Battier | Devean George
PF: Zach Randolph | Travis Outlaw | Raef LaFrentz
CN: Greg Oden | Joel Przybilla

They also have many draft picks and the MLE which they could spend on any combination of Desmond Mason, Morris Peterson, Eddie Jones, James Posey, Quinton Ross, Charlie Bell, Devin Brown, etc etc


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> (2) Shane Battier & No. 26 for LaMarcus Aldridge
> 
> - ZBo, Greg Oden, Przybilla, and LaFrents all load up the post while Miles, Outlaw and Webster are the only options at SF.







I would imagine the Blazers wanting to get rid Miles in any trade.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> I would imagine the Blazers wanting to get rid Miles in any trade.


All the more reason to search for a consistent and reliable option at 3.

Battier I think would be ideal for the Blazers. Unfortunately, getting rid of Miles wont be that easy for the Blazers.

I suggested in the second part of my last post that the Blazers move Miles to Dallas with Sergio Rodriguez and Martell Webster, two budding players who have the potential to be stars. Sergio has potential to be somewhere between Jason Williams and Steve Nash while Webster would be the fill in option at SG in a lacking guard rotation at Dallas.

They would take on the monster contract of Jason Terry and would be getting veteran help at 3 with Devean George.

I think a shooter like Terry would do well next to Brandon Roy (great slashing and passing from a 2 guard) and an interior presence like ZBo. 

A starting line of Terry, Roy, Battier, Zbo, Oden would be amongst the most efficient in the NBA given their low turnovers and solid fundamentals.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wasn't Luther Head super amazing just before the playoffs? Come on just cause he couldn't shoot for a small week doesn't make his stock drop to Brian Cook level.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Lakers continue to say they’re not trying to trade Kobe, and keep trying to make moves to make him happy and get better. The Houston Chronicle reported a Brian Cook-for-Luther Head rumor. Solid move for the Lakers, but really, what are the Rockets doing? If this deal goes down, the Rockets will have basically replaced Juwan Howard with Brian Cook, and given up one of the League’s best three-point shooters in Head and replaced him with Mike James.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> The Lakers continue to say they’re not trying to trade Kobe, and keep trying to make moves to make him happy and get better. The Houston Chronicle reported a Brian Cook-for-Luther Head rumor. Solid move for the Lakers, but really, what are the Rockets doing? If this deal goes down, the Rockets will have basically replaced Juwan Howard with Brian Cook, and given up one of the League’s best three-point shooters in Head and replaced him with Mike James.


Now that is quite true. We just added a little bit more range on that offensive PF and grew older on the guards.

At least we got Justin Reed. He will lead us to the chip. :clap2:


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Why the Rockets wanna give away Head for nothing?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We all know that GM's secretly sign in to these sites and make decisions on players based on fan feed back! :wink: :wink: 

No disrespect to the LA bloggers but, your honesty on BCook is what is killing your argument for this deal. "He can shoot it but, he sucks at everything else." This is just not a good position.

As I posted before, this makes no sense for Houston. BCook has 3 years left at 1.8 mil with a poison pill provision.


```
PPP  =   Poison Pill Provision. These players have had their Rookie Scale Contracts extended. This makes them very difficult to trade as their incoming trade value becomes an average of all of the remaining years left on the contract and extension
```
Luther has 2 years left at a little over a mil per year.

WHY DO WE MAKE THIS TRADE???

NOW, IF LA wants to do a Kwame Brown and #40 pick for Luther, Sura, JLIII, Snyder THEN I would be listening.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> (2) Shane Battier & No. 26 for LaMarcus Aldridge


Ummm WHAT?????:nonono:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Legend-Like said:


> Ummm WHAT?????:nonono:


Um yes... I dont understand what ^ is supposed to mean.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> All we can get for one of our most tradable assets is Brian Cook??
> 
> Would it make our team better? possibly, since Cook can probably make up for Juwan's absense and is younger. *But I'd be pretty upset losing Head....*


who wouldn't be. head is awesome :angel:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Um yes... I dont understand what ^ is supposed to mean.


Why would you wanna trade Battier and #26 for LaMarcus Alridge???


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Legend-Like said:


> Why would you wanna trade Battier and #26 for LaMarcus Alridge???



Are you serious?

How bout... we have no power forwards... At all. 

Here are Aldridge's +/- 

Check out his March stats.

His offensive rebounding, blocking, scoring is all respectable.. especially for a rookie.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

why trade for cook, just draft nick fazekas


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> How bout... we have no power forwards... At all.
> 
> ...



But he does have a supposed heart conditon? is he worth the risk? I'd rather get Nick Fazekas in the draft. Better shooter that Cook.



jdiggidy said:


> NOW, IF LA wants to do a Kwame Brown and #40 pick for Luther, Sura, JLIII, Snyder THEN I would be listening.


Do you seriously want KWAME BROWN?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> But he does have a supposed heart conditon? is he worth the risk? I'd rather get Nick Fazekas in the draft. Better shooter that Cook.



Heart Condition

Most ppl that tall have an inclination for heart conditions. As long as physicians are cognizant, he should be ok like Juwan Howard and Eddy Curry. Its those players that never received medical attention or was never diagnosed who have had critical problems.

I cant say that I have seen Nick Fazekas play much but from what I've seen, he doesnt appear very athletic. I think if we have players like Novak, Yao and Deke in the post, we'll need to mix it up by adding someone long, quick and athletic like Aldridge.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i cant believe someone thinks the lamarcus trade is ludicrous because _we_ are getting the raw end of the deal.
if i'm houston and that offers comes up, i take it can declare no givesies backsies before portland comes to their senses. then i hope the statute of limitations runs out before they can file a police report for highway robbery


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> How bout... we have no power forwards... At all.
> 
> ...


Is it worth giving up a 1st round draft pick and a defensive machine for a PF. I wouldnt do this at all.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Heart Condition
> 
> Most ppl that tall have an inclination for heart conditions. As long as physicians are cognizant, he should be ok like Juwan Howard and Eddy Curry. Its those players that never received medical attention or was never diagnosed who have had critical problems.
> 
> I cant say that I have seen Nick Fazekas play much but from what I've seen, he doesnt appear very athletic. I think if we have players like Novak, Yao and Deke in the post, we'll need to mix it up by adding someone long, quick and athletic like Aldridge.



That's good to hear. But i doubt Portland would give up such a good young player.

But back to Fazekas. My point was that if we were to give up Head for Brian Cook, we might as well stay as we are and draft Fazekas, the best shooting bigman in the draft. plus we already have Novak


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> That's good to hear. But i doubt Portland would give up such a good young player.



It's not giving up, its trading a good young player for a veteran leader in Shane Battier and a 1st round draft pick.

What makes it feasible is that they have Zach Randolph and Travis Outlaw who can play the PF spot and Oden/Przybilla sharing the C spot.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> It's not giving up, its trading a good young player for a veteran leader in Shane Battier and a 1st round draft pick.
> 
> What makes it feasible is that they have Zach Randolph and Travis Outlaw who can play the PF spot and Oden/Przybilla sharing the C spot.




You are right. But i do not see it happening


----------

